# Ideas on how to 'remember' angel baby?



## Sarah17

I basicaly miscarried on the 4th of December 2010, I was coming up to my 9the week of pregnancy.

I know to some people it's going to sound stupid but I really want to do something to remember my first pregnany, my first 'baby' even though it ended badly, like maybe actually give the baby a name instead of calling it 'angel baby'... maybe a tattoo? or is that too stupid as some woman may say it was only NINE WEEKS but alot happened in those 9 weeks.

Does anyone have any ideas?

xx


----------



## Rachb1987

hey its not stupid at all...i was only 10 weeks. im getting a tattoo on my lower abdomen of a snowdrop flower..its symbolizes january (when i had the M/C and also new life :) xx


----------



## jojo23

sorry for your loss hun!! def think its a great idea tattoos are a lovely idea maybe somethin small and discreetlike a flower or butterfly but im sure you have your own ideas hun. i got a gorgeous necklace called a forget me not necklace with a little charm in the colour of the month my daughter would have been born the website has beautiful things its www.labelledame.com.

maybe you could release some balloons also its a nice idea i've seen a few ladies here doing.
anything you do to remember your little one will be lovely hun xxxx thinking of you


----------



## Rumpskin

There is a company which knits beautiful angels/butterflies - I have got two which are in a box.

I must try and find the website.

x


----------



## aviolet

There is no "only" when it comes to a baby. I was 5 weeks, and I made a memory box - I didn't have anything for my baby, but I found things that made me think of her during the time I was pregnant (photos of me, the father, places I went. tiny stuffed animals I had lying around. A little trinket or two). I bought things that made me think of her (a blankie, piggy statue, tiny socks, baby ring, etc). I felt she was a she - but she could be a he, and if so he'll correct me in heaven :blush: I gave her a beautiful name (Justice. it's a unisex name too, just in case :winkwink: ). I made a scrapbook of poetry and songs, and little images of what she would have looked like at 5 weeks in my tummy. I drew a portrait of her. I bought a baby blanket that rests decoratively in my living room. I had her name written in sand on a beach in Australia (you can get your own here - https://namesinthesand.blogspot.com/). I got her a certificate of life that hangs framed on my wall (and now I make and customize those Free for anyone who wants one, here - https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/ ). I made her a memorial website (you can here - https://gonetoosoon.co.uk/index_main.php). I write her a greeting card on holidays - they are a way to record my feelings and look back on later in life to see just how she's touched me. I also write her letters whenever I need to. I got two tattoos in her memory, one special for her, and another for what she's inspired in me. Gosh, I could go on and on. I've mostly wanted to make sure she's remembered and seen for how she's touched my life, and in turn touched others. It was all a part of my grieving process and now I have those things I can look back on and call hers and through the Soul Certificates I make for other women and families I have a way to help her memory stay strong and help others. No baby is too small to have an impact. :cloud9:
Here's a link to a page that has some more ideas: https://www.sweetpeaproject.org/resources/honoring-your-baby


----------



## aviolet

Rumpskin said:


> There is a company which knits beautiful angels/butterflies - I have got two which are in a box.
> 
> I must try and find the website.
> 
> x

https://www.angelsforhope.org/ :thumbup:


----------



## xSamanthax

I was 9 weeks when i lost our Baby Angel. I got Ellie a Angel of Hope that someone knitted her from the website link above and i'm getting a tattoo to remember them by on my right wrist, I also have a box that has a little outfit that Ellie bought the baby as a present from Big Sister and a Teddy that we bought aswell. There is also a Baby Monitor in there too as if you spent over a certain amount of money you go free delievery so i bought that too as i thought we would need it.


----------



## jojo23

even the tiniest of feet leave an everlasting impact on this world xxx


----------



## hollyw79

aviolet said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> There is a company which knits beautiful angels/butterflies - I have got two which are in a box.
> 
> I must try and find the website.
> 
> x
> 
> https://www.angelsforhope.org/ :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow, that is *AMAZING* that they do that!


----------



## Sarah17

Hey all, thanks for commenting here, really shocked; I thought there would be loads of women commenting saying "dont be stupid you were too early" etc... but wow some positive comments :) atleast I don't feel so strange now.

Well I've decided to have a 'dove' tattoo done with the birth date of him/her 20.07.2011 and I've decided to call him/her Toni as it's a unisex name but also my partners name although he spells it as Tony but I guess some guys may spell it like Toni too.

Thanks for all your different ideas they were all amazing, I just hope I don't get too scared about having this tattoo done soon as I'm scared of needles lol! O_O

Hope all you ladies are good and I wish you all luck for the future xxx


----------



## sleonie

I think DH and I are going to have a little ceremony together - im going to buy a couple of helium ballons with tags on so we can let our messages to our baby go up into the sky! I am also going to plant a magnolia tree on our patio in a pot. They flower very early in spring, so it will be timed each year to flower around the time of our loss.


----------



## Cornish

jojo23 said:


> even the tiniest of feet leave an everlasting impact on this world xxx

What a beautiful phrase.

I suffered from a mmc at 12+1 weeks, we have given our baby girl a name and bought an apple tree for her which is in the garden. Ive also started to write everything down from when I first thought I was pregnant to how I feel now, including my scan pictures etc as a memory for my little girl. I think giving her some identity allowed us to grieve easier. We can now talk about her as a person that was in our lives.
I hope you find something that works for you and helps you heal.:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

We did a special ceremony on the beach where we fell in love. We were all alone at sunrise and I had written a poem and OH had written a letter. We read verses...prayed...said goodbye and had beautiful music playing. I didn't name our baby (boy - I had a dream about him) but we kept our nick name that we loved for our little wee nut. I had thought about a tattoo and still think of one. I may wait for the year anniversary though - I need to think about a design that would be symbolic only to me and OH and not to the rest of the world - I'm pretty private. 

I hope you find something meaningful to you to honor and mourn your little one.


----------



## Ashleeoohlala

I think the tattoo idea is lovely, Georgie (as we have named him/her) was just 7 weeks when I found out I had miscarried.

The idea has inspired me to get a tattoo of a caterpillar as I already have a tattoo of a butterfly to represent my son.

I have also made a little artificial flower arrangement where people who knew I was pregnant have written little poems and messages...

It just means I have always got somewhere where I can 'visit' Georgie

<3


----------



## Sarah17

Ashleeoohlala- thats a really nice thing to do 

yeah I'm not sure what to have though I did want a lovebird but can't find a good image and then a water lily after the month Toni was going to be born really not sure.

x


----------



## StarBright25

jojo23 said:


> even the tiniest of feet leave an everlasting impact on this world xxx

Beautiful and so very trye xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

im getting a tattoo of 2 dummies with the dates i lost the twins and the weeks old they were.


----------



## octobersmommy

I lost my baby at only 5 weeks to an ectotopic pregnancy. The day I found out I was pregnant I was all ready head over hills in love with the baby I never got to meet. I talk about my baby every day and I found that giving my baby a name did help a lot. I named my baby October. I also got a tattoo for my baby, it is my only tattoo and will be my last because another would only take away from the special meaning of this one. You should check out the october15th website. I have bought many things from this website to remember my little potato. One thing I do is get my baby a Christmas ornament each year. My mom did this for me growing up and I had planned to do that with my children, and it just makes it even more special for my angel baby. Your baby was a baby! And you are a mom.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hey hun, iv put a box together its contains my pregnancy tests, the tshirt id bought for my youngest that said 'I'm going to be a big sister June 2014' and it has the little aptimil bear that they sent me, and I'm going to also put a cd of the song that reminds me of my baby, and this poem...

To the baby that I carried
But never seen your eyes
Or tell you how much I loved you
Or ever to hear your cries.

You will never be forgotten
The excitement we had for your coming.
When I realised I'd never hold you,
The feeling I had was numbing.
My baby is who you are.
My baby you'll always be.
Your loving memory will live in my heart
So you will always be right here with me.

Iv also considered getting a little tattoo, but not so anyone else knows what it means, just for me, i was meant to be 8 weeks pregnant baby only measured 4-5 weeks, i dont think its ever to early hun dont feel you shouldn't remember your baby because of what others think xxx


----------



## LiamsWife

We named a star for our baby, we have a reminder of our child in our home, and even on the darkest of nights, we've got a shining star :) x


----------



## peppermintpat

I'm getting a tattoo in February after I then 18 as a memory thing for my little peanut. I also found a website (rememberingourbabies.org) that makes hand stamped jewelry and had a necklace made. I had a shadow box made and wrote little notes and have my necklace in it.


----------

